# Probleme de redirection d'un site!!



## dorian1991 (24 Juin 2012)

Voilà depuis aujourd'hui j'ai un souci avec un site web!

j'ai fais ma recherche via google chrome/safari/firefox mais a chaque fois que je clique sur le lien j'arrive a rester 3 secondes sur la page et d'un coup je suis redirigé vers une autre page! j'ai également essayer via un autre ordinateur pour savoir si c'était mon mac mais sur les autres ça fonctionne donc j'imagine que ça vient de mon mac! et ça n'arrive qu'avec se site la ( ne me jugé pas pour le site ^^c'est cam4 et donc je suis redirigé directement vers cam4ads!)

alors j'ai essayer de bloquer le site web ou je suis redirigé dans fichier hosts, mais rien n'y fais!
Help me please


----------



## jackbaro (25 Juin 2012)

j'ai eu le même problème j'ai vidé le cache DNS et ça a re-fonctionné  (notre cache servant a stocker les adresse des sites web sur notre ordinateur, ce sont les sites web demandé récemment par nous et chez notre provider internet par les autres internautes)


*Comment vider le cache DNS sous Mac OS X * :


Si vous avez Léopard, tapez *dscacheutil -flushcache*...
Sinon tapez *lookupd -flushcache *dans un terminal
c'est ok c'est vidé...
 
*Comment vider le cache DNS sous * Win XP, Win ME, Win 2000 et Win 98 :


Démarrer -> Exécuter -> tapez *cmd *
Dans la fenêtre DOS, tapez *ipconfig /flushdns*
Votre cache DNS a été vidé.
*Comment vider le cache DNS sous Linux*, relancer le processus nscd :


Tapez */etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart* dans un terminal pour relancer nscd
Une fois la commande exécutée, votre cache DNS aura été nettoyé


----------



## lagonsbleus (25 Juin 2012)

bjr doriane

Apparemment nous surfons sur le meme site, as tu pu régler tes pb     moi   non.
Peux tu m aiguiller à nouveau.


Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h10 ----------

Pour info j ai un macbook pro  acheté en 03 2011


----------



## Pilou7500 (25 Juin 2012)

Salut, je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème ( depuis hier matin), problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre...
J'ai vidé le cache dns et rien n'y fait...
J'utilise windows vista, quelqu'un a la solution???
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h37 ----------

Voici la réponse du site en question:

Right now there is an issue with the site for our European members and we are working on it.

Cam4 Support Team


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2012)

Pilou7500 a dit:


> [/COLOR]Voici la réponse du site en question:
> 
> Right now there is an issue with the site for our European members and we are working on it.
> 
> Cam4 Support Team



traduction :
Les membres européens n'ont pas le droit de venir sur ce site pendant leur travail


----------



## reznook (25 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous voici la réponse de cam4 à nos soucis!!!

Nous avons pris connaissance du souci  « cam4ads » et il a été réparé. Cette difficulté est apparue en mettant nos disques de DNS et dans la plupart des utilisateurs le problème est déjà résolu ou le sera bientôt, mais pour quelques régions du monde il peut prendre jusqu'à 48 heures. Nous vous faisons nos excuses pour le dérangement, nous n'avons aucun contrôle de combien de temps les mises à jour de DNS prennent mais si tout va bien vous n'attendrez pas trop long.

Donc pas besoin de vider le cache DNS de son ordi!!! Patience est mère de vertu!!! 

Bonne soirée!!


----------



## dorian1991 (25 Juin 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses 

J'ai essayé de vidé le cache DNS mais il me met "command not found"

On verra si demain ce sera réglé


----------

